# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Important Reply - Bang Your Head on the Wall Induced Lucid Dream (BYHOTW-ILD)

## mcwillis

I wanted to make an important reply and found that the thread had been incorrectly locked so I have had to start a new thread to make my reply.  I could message Gab to unlock the thread but I haven't got time to waste today.  This is actually a very effective and advanced form of MILD, but not in the way that Venryx intended, so I shall explain. 





> *Venryx*
> 
> Bang Your Head on the Wall Induced Lucid Dream (BYHOTW-ILD)
> 
> I know that there are only two kinds of techniques on here... DILD and WILD. Everything else is just a variation of these two.
> 
> Take, for example, this spin-off of regular DILD:
> 
> 1) Before bed, spend an hour and a half banging your head against the wall. This will get the parts of your brain involved in lucid dreaming more activated, and increase your chances later on... just like doing reality checks.
> ...



M.I.L.D. stands for Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream.  The Oxford English dictionary describes a mnemonic as a system such as a pattern of letters, ideas, or associations which assists in remembering something.  Wikipedia also states that mnemonics can also be in visual or *kinesthetic* forms.  An affirmative mantra is nothing more than an instruction to the subconscious mind to *remind* us that we are dreaming when we dream.  This is one of the most basic forms of MILD.  It is the kinesthetic form that we are using here.

This method is a powerful method to program the subconscious mind to remind us that we are dreaming.  In my view it is highly unlikely that banging one's head against a wall alone is going to induce lucid dreams.  However, certain kinesthetic actions combined with the *intention* to have lucid dreams has been shown to have a very powerful effect in ordering one's subconscious mind to obediently provide phenomenal changes in consciousness.

The chapter on consciousness focusing in Ken Keyes book, 'Handboook to Higher Consciousness' describes this very process in great detail and explains why enak101 had great success with this (page 83 - online PDF)

Banging one's head for 90 minutes is probably not good for one's brain health so a much better method (Ken Keyes method) would be to do this for at least one hour:

- Crouch down on the ground (moderate kinesthetic pain will entice the subconscious mind to pay attention)

- Put your head in a bucket (to amplify and distort the sound of your voice)

- Repeat - 'When I dream I will realise that I'm dreaming'

- Bang your fists on the floor (More kinesthetic action and moderate pain to further entice full attention from the subconscious mind so that it takes note of the affirmative mantra)

----------


## mcwillis

Ive just remembered another out of print book from the 1940's that suggested this as a method to program the subconscious to wake oneself up at a certain time.  You decide which hour you would like to wake up and then bang your head on the headboard equaling the number of times that match the hour that you want to wake up whilst saying I will wake up at ? o'clock.

For example you want to wake up at 5 a.m. so you bang your head on your headboard 5 times whilst saying, 'I will wake up at 5 o'clock'

Glad you posted this Venryx as I have been interested in extrapolating Ken Keyes method to induce lucids.

----------


## MrOMGWTF

So I was crouching on the ground,
With a bucket on my head,
Punching the ground with my fists,
Screaming something,
and my mom thought I was a retard.

And I forget to write the most important part:

Great post.

----------


## mcwillis

> So I was crouching on the ground,
> With a bucket on my head,
> Punching the ground with my fists,
> Screaming something,
> and my mom thought I was a retard.



Then show her that chapter from the book that I posted and put your mother's mind at rest.  In fact, out of the hundreds of books that I have read on the power of the human mind this is my number 1 book.

----------


## transflux

Haha great post. A less embarrassing way to get the attention of your subconscious is taking over a normally semiconscious function, such as breathing. Holding your breaths will get its attention like no other. When you talk aloud to yourself it definitely listens too.

----------


## mcwillis

> Haha great post. A less embarrassing way to get the attention of your subconscious is taking over a normally semiconscious function, such as breathing. Holding your breaths will get its attention like no other. When you talk aloud to yourself it definitely listens too.



Great idea.

Hold one's breath whilst repeating, 'When I dream I will realise that I'm dreaming'.  And with the theme of this thread hold one's breath until it hurts so that the subconscious must be _thinking figuratively_, 'F**k no air, I must act.  Lucid dreams tonight? What! Ok I must remind dreamer tonight.  Still no air, I must create pain and panic.  My stupid other conscious half just wants lucid dreams and not oxygen.  F**k still no oxygen - OK message received lucid dreams tonight.  I must create more panic and pain'

Exhale and repeat.

----------


## transflux

Yep, that's the idea. The life-threatening situation does not have to be real though. You just use the feelings that holding your breath evokes in you. There's an inherent urgency to life and the body knows it. While other aspects of the self would like to forget about this fact, tricks like this serve as a rude reminder. Pretend that your brain has been cut from your spinal cord or that your respiratory muscles have been paralyzed. "This is it. My very last moments in life." What would you do if you had another hour? Would you finally pull yourself together and act like a single being?

----------


## Raen

> - Crouch down on the ground (moderate kinesthetic pain will entice the subconscious mind to pay attention)
> 
> - Put your head in a bucket (to amplify and distort the sound of your voice)
> 
> - Repeat - 'When I dream I will realise that I'm dreaming'
> 
> - Bang your fists on the floor (More kinesthetic action and moderate pain to further entice full attention from the subconscious mind so that it takes note of the affirmative mantra)



I've only just managed to convince my mother that Lucid Dreaming isn't an activity for just crazy people. I don't think she'll believe me if she finds me doing this xD

----------

